# What do they know?



## o_O519 (16 Mar 2011)

Okay so I have read alot on the site about the medical, Iam not going to bother boring you all with my situation however based on what I have read it seems as if you need to tell them everything. So many things have happend in my life resulting with me at the doctors or hospital, from having a nail from a nail gun shot threw my hand to knocking myself out falling of my dirt bike and well basically what I am asking is what if I forget some stuff, dont know or did not think it would matter, Do you get to get a report of everything medical that has happend in your life or is it just your word, please someone explain to me the way this works.


----------



## o_O519 (16 Mar 2011)

Basically what I would like to know is, when you apply or go for your medical. is there a medical record i would need to obtain from my family doctor before hand, will the cf be able to pull these files them selves, or is it w.e i write down on the paper? please respond, i appreciate it


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2011)

We don't expect you to remember everything that's happened to you, however you will be required to answer a questionnaire that's pretty broad spectrum and answer other questions about your health history.  If you're being treated for a chronic illness, we'll need a letter from your physician attesting to what, for how long, etc.  Some things will require extra info - recent mental health issues, asthma, migraines, and such.  We'll need to know if you've been admitted to hospital, had any surgeries, broken bones.  If there is any doubt, we'll ask for further information.  Most of the time, the questionnaire/interview combo seems to jog most people's memories.

MM


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

Well see this could be a problem then, I went to the hospital a couple times over the past couple years.. one time I was having problems breathing and went to the hospital, actually this happened twice in 2 years, both in the summer, Maybe allergy's or something, they said at the time I was not the only person having problems breathing, with the change of season and weather . I might have asthma i have a blue  and orange puffer,but not sure what I was ever actually diagnosed with?...  I do not use ever use the puffer's  actually they are in a different city at my parents place.  So I assume although these three things to me are nothing, I know they are not going to bother me with my training I would still have to tell them and yeah, they don't sound to good on paper but in reality it was not such a big deal. Kind of wish I never got charted now. Is there some type of record I can get so that I know what to tell them? also you said there is a questionnaire, is there any where I can get this, so I could fill it out or ask my doctor the questions?. I appreciate your response


----------



## infantryian (17 Mar 2011)

Every situation is unique. During your medical they will evaluate your history and possibly ask you to have some testing done, or some forms filled out by your doctor. If that is the case they will possibly accept your medical at that point. The only way to know for sure is to be truthful during your medical.


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

I appreciate the responces that I am getting, so basically there is nothing I can do except go, answer the questions best I can and see what they say?.. I figured finding out what is charted on my file would be best, seeing as I read in another forum withholding information could land you 2 years in jail? .. I would like to be honest but say for instance the Asthma problem, I am not even sure I have it or have been charted with it, since I was young I have had puffers and never used them really, once and a while as in like once every 2 years maybe.. now if i dont bother telling them about that because its baically like i dont have it, you know what I am trying to say?.. sorry for the mixed up msgs but I just want to be prepared


----------



## infantryian (17 Mar 2011)

I'm no lawyer, but I would doubt you would get two years in jail for lying on your application. I would assume you would be kicked out instead.

As for what you are getting at, I think you are trying to ask "Do I really need to bring it up because it hasn't been a detriment to my health over the course of my life?" The answer is yes! Bring it up when they ask, be honest and they will decide the best course of action. You may have no trouble breathing now, but in a Jungle/Desert/Disaster Area that you would be deployed to (not outside the realm of possibility) you might be wheezing a little more than is operationally effective.

A few seconds of searching led me to this, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47863/post-410100.html#msg410100 A great summary of asthma threads that have been discussed on these forums. 

One final thought, even if your application is rejected due to a medical condition, you could always volunteer at a soup kitchen or habitat for humanity to serve your country. 
You don't need to trade bullets to be useful. (not my quote but it stuck with me)


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

See exactly what I was trying to say, by me mentioning I may have had it or been charted with it but not sure since I dont get weezy when I run or exercise or use puffers, this guy automatically assumes I have a medical condition, I do not, not that I know of. Yes I have puffers but not like I use them, they are probably way past there expiry date I am sure. Sounds bad on paper when I tell them black flag, but in reality it does not affect my life. Its just something I remember from when I was a child, not even sure if thats why I have them, maybe its something different then asthma..  Seems like a very touchy subject and if you mention the wrong words you screw yourself.  

I guess what I should do is just contact my doctor and find out what is on file, that way I can just tell them how it is and not assume or just guess or try and remember. It would seem stupid to tell them " I think" I have "         " when really i dont or its something completely different. There must be a way to pull your medical file and see whats up. As far as I am concerned I am in top shape and health and nothing is wrong with my mind or body. However paper might say different.

Yes I know I should just go do my medical and go from there, but I have been reading alot of these forums and it seems that if you mention certain things during your exam you could end up being refused or having to get tests done, getting notes from your doctor ect. extending the application process by months if not years. I just want to be prepared so that when I do apply everything goes smooth, I have the rite answers and everything works out properly.


----------



## infantryian (17 Mar 2011)

o_O519 said:
			
		

> Seems like a very touchy subject and if you mention the wrong words you screw yourself.



The wrong words are the incorrect ones. TELL THE TRUTH!



			
				o_O519 said:
			
		

> I went to the hospital a couple times over the past couple years.. one time I was having problems breathing and went to the hospital...I might have asthma



In this case, the truth would be "I have been to the hospital a couple times over the past few years because of breathing problems, I was then prescribed an inhaler." 

A complete lie would be "I have been diagnosed with asthma, but it doesn't affect me." This is a lie because you have been hospitalized, and recently. Tell the truth, follow the directions of the person doing the medical, and be able to look at yourself in the mirror the next day.


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2011)

I'm going to be a bit blunt for a second - many people have medical conditions that they don't know about or refuse to admit they have...asthma is one of them.  

Now, when you go to do your medical, the person doing the interview will go over your questionnaire (that I will not provide BTW), and ask a bunch of questions related to your health and family's health histories.  If any flags come up, in your case your breathing issue, you'll likely be given another questionnaire to do with asthma and puffer use...if you fall within certain parameters, things will carry on without problem.  If you fall outside of those, you'll be given a note for your physician to fill out regarding the problem.  If necessary, you might actually need to get  a formal pulmonary function test and irritant challenge to ensure that you don't in fact have some continuum of reactive airway disease.

As for lying on the application - I've only seen one person do jail time in my 20 something years in...andthey were serving their sentence concurrently in a civvy jail for a sexual assault they were wanted on.  Most cases of "irregular enrollment" end up being booted out.

MM


----------



## X2012 (17 Mar 2011)

I agree with everybody here, but I'll just add my two cents from my adventures with the enrollment medical so far.

I had puffers as a very young child, I'm pretty sure I stopped taking them before I started school. I didn't know what I was taking them for when I was doing the medical, I had actually forgotten about them until I got to that question on the medical. When they were going through it, they asked about the puffers. I told them that it was a really long time ago, that I'd had no problems since, and that I couldn't remember what they were for. They gave me a form. I took it to my doctor, she filled it out. I brought all my forms back and handed them in. They had no issue with my puffers or the reason for them (reactive airway syndrome, if I recall correctly).

But as was said, every case is different. They don't expect you to be a doctor, just answer honestly and they'll go from there. Needing something filled out by your doctor isn't the end of the world, and it doesn't always take a million years to get these things figured out. And you can always get them more information if you disagree (but, of course, be reasonable about it).


----------



## Mudshuvel (17 Mar 2011)

In any case, based on the puffers alone, you will NEED to see your doctor to get a note. I would suggest going to see your doctor first, just to see what you may or may not have. Better than going in saying "I don't know" and "I might" to every answer. My  :2c:


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the responses , I would like to let you all know I found out today that I was never charted with anything ie asthma, i used that as an example in an above post and everyone picked up on the word and started telling me i have a medical condition, however not once did I ever say that the reason I went to the hospital was because of asthma.. This is exactly what I am trying to say. You need to be very careful what you say because people tent to pick up on key words and drown out the rest and then jump to a conclusion. 

And for anyone in my situation who would like to be one step ahead to have a smooth interview process, I would assume you can acquire these forms from the cf to be filled out by your doctor prior to the interview so that it does not affect your application or bring up flags by accidentally mentioning things that like in my case are not even true... example. I just mentioned asthma, I do not have it, I said that several times annnnd the main response was oh you have a disease.  

I am going to try and find out how to get these forms for those of us who don't want to provide false information or know of a medical condition they may have, it would be good to be ahead of the game and have the proper forms filled out to avoid any delays especially if you already know this is the route they will take.


----------



## o_O519 (17 Mar 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> In any case, based on the puffers alone, you will NEED to see your doctor to get a note. I would suggest going to see your doctor first, just to see what you may or may not have. Better than going in saying "I don't know" and "I might" to every answer. My  :2c:



Thank you sir, my thoughts exactly. The rest of these guys however would not dream of putting in that extra effort.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Mar 2011)

And this little fishing expedition is over.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

